# When People Leave You - LET THEM GO



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ran across this video yesterday and thought it may help those going through separation/divorce. Funny, but so true. 

Sorry if already posted..did a search and didn't see it. 

When People Leave You - LET THEM GO (They Will Regret It) - Tyler Perry


----------



## Lostinthelight (6 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> Ran across this video yesterday and thought it may help those going through separation/divorce. Funny, but so true.
> 
> Sorry if already posted..did a search and didn't see it.
> 
> When People Leave You - LET THEM GO (They Will Regret It) - Tyler Perry


Thank you!


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

Oh that was good. Thanks!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah and apparently they call me dismissive avoidant for that 🙄


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

After being married and divorcing my X, if someone doesn't want to be with me, cheats, or whatever now, I've been desensitized to it.

What was the saying in the movie Ghosts of Girlfriends Past?

"the power in a relationship lies with whoever cares less"

So they want to leave? Ok...


----------

